# Will my Amano's eye grow back



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i doubt it. eyes are complicated body parts, and shrimp dont regenerate. but thats ok, it only needs 1 eye to see predators, and shrimp seem to rely on their other senses for food more then vision anyway.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Shrimp do regenerate....I have had red claw macros lose their main claws and multiple legs and they grow back after molts. One male lost both his claws and all but one or two walking legs and after a molt he was walking around again and his claws are back (still small but they getting bigger each molt). I haven't seen an eye regrow but I haven't seen a shrimp missing one either so I am guessing it will regrow. Let us know though .


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Guys

I will watch him and report back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## requiem (Oct 25, 2008)

well if it helps, I know that hermit crabs can regenerate anything *except* eyes... They are fairly close to shrimp I would presume.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

There is a big difference between regenerating an eye and a claw or leg.


----------



## ShrimpMan (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't know about the amanos, but I had a few ghost shrimp in my thank over the years miss an eye and than after one or 2 molts it grew right back up.

hopefully it will


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

Shrimp definitely DO regenerate legs and claws and such, but the eyes i would say almost definitely DO NOT grow back. Marko is correct, they are very complicated body parts, atleast on your HIGHER evolved shrimp, and they actually contain more than just vision "organs". In shrimp aquaculture they actually remove one of the eyes of the females, the right i believe, to improve breeding. I cant remember for 100% certainty but i believe it was because of a gland that produced a hormone that inhibited frequent breeding, or breeding at an early age. And from what i remember that was a one time surgery.


----------



## Veneer (Jan 18, 2005)

VisionQuest28 said:


> In shrimp aquaculture they actually remove one of the eyes of the females, the right i believe, to improve breeding. I cant remember for 100% certainty but i believe it was because of a gland that produced a hormone that inhibited frequent breeding, or breeding at an early age. And from what i remember that was a one time surgery.


I know this is done with tiger prawns (_Penaeus monodon_), which actually are not true shrimp (i.e. those from the suborder Pleocyemata, which also includes crabs and lobsters). However, as this report indicates, complete and partial regeneration of the eye *is* possible even after ablation of the eyestalk.

I'm not sure whether successful regeneration has been reported in Atyids, but there was a case where a _Caridina weberi sumatrensis_ was found to have a normal left eye but antennules (the smaller pair of antennae) instead of the right one. Apparently this happens if the optic ganglion is removed along with the eye itself.


----------



## VisionQuest28 (Apr 18, 2007)

Veneer said:


> I know this is done with tiger prawns (_Penaeus monodon_), which actually are not true shrimp (i.e. those from the suborder Pleocyemata, which also includes crabs and lobsters). However, as this report indicates, complete and partial regeneration of the eye *is* possible even after ablation of the eyestalk.
> 
> I'm not sure whether successful regeneration has been reported in Atyids, but there was a case where a _Caridina weberi sumatrensis_ was found to have a normal left eye but antennules (the smaller pair of antennae) instead of the right one. Apparently this happens if the optic ganglion is removed along with the eye itself.


I was going to argue with you and say it was done with white shrimp too, which is a penaeus, but i looked it up first...and thats not a true shrimp either. I wouldnt have had much to back up my arguement anyway, i took crustacean aquaculture as part of my aquaculture program, but only cuz i had to...fish was definitely my main interest.


----------



## ShrimpMan (Apr 7, 2009)

Well I must have had an alien shrimp than lol. I was just talking to the wife and she remembers it perfectly we used to call one of them "pirate" and the other was "eye-patch"

but after a while they grew back slowly, for about a month or 2, and than we could never distinguish the both any longer


----------



## GlassCat594 (Mar 20, 2009)

thanks guys for all the info. 

He seems to be doing just fine. hopefully it will grow back.


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

It definetly will NOT grow back. Don't worry about though, it will be fine. I have a couple that are missing an eye after being squished in a bag for too long. They are fine and are big pigs.


----------



## bulrush (May 7, 2007)

ShrimpMan said:


> Well I must have had an alien shrimp than lol. I was just talking to the wife and she remembers it perfectly we used to call one of them "pirate" and the other was "eye-patch"
> 
> but after a while they grew back slowly, for about a month or 2, and than we could never distinguish the both any longer


What type of shrimp were these?


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't want to be criticized but a while back when breeding colony of blue P. Alleni's (Crayfish) I had one 1inch baby loose his eye. So I put him in his own container. I don't know the specific time period it happen back, but when I checked up on him in month 2 in his new home he did have 2 eyes. But then again this may have been an error of mine possibly mixing the cray up with another cray or something. 
But I do think someone should really test this out in a controlled environment were they can see the victim with one eye and see if it eye does indeed Grow back somehow. I do think it's possible but the level of how complex the eye really is makes me want to doubt that possibility.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

i had a group of _Cambarellus_ dwarf crays a while back. they got into occasional fights and would sometimes lose claws, antennae and eyes. the eyes did grow back after a few molts.


----------



## ShrimpMan (Apr 7, 2009)

bulrush said:


> What type of shrimp were these?


Ghost shrimp


----------

